# Cigarettes as gifts



## Lynherbs

Can I send a carton of cigarettes to my relatives in the UK as gifts, from Spain by post.


----------



## Stravinsky

Lynherbs said:


> Can I send a carton of cigarettes to my relatives in the UK as gifts, from Spain by post.


Dont you like them? 

Seriously, theres little chance that anyone will even know they are cigarettes, but you'll have to wrap them quite well otherwise they'll get crushed.

The old "duty free" allowances used to be for personal use only and it was an offence to sell them or give them to others. But now Spain is apparently part of the EU it shouldn't be an issue ......... although the Customs will still pull vans entering the UK with **** in amounts that are obviously for re sale!!


----------



## Lynherbs

Stravinsky said:


> Dont you like them?
> 
> Seriously, theres little chance that anyone will even know they are cigarettes, but you'll have to wrap them quite well otherwise they'll get crushed.
> 
> The old "duty free" allowances used to be for personal use only and it was an offence to sell them or give them to others. But now Spain is apparently part of the EU it shouldn't be an issue ......... although the Customs will still pull vans entering the UK with **** in amounts that are obviously for re sale!!


Yes but is it legal?!!!


----------



## Stravinsky

Lynherbs said:


> Yes but is it legal?!!!


You're a lady of few words 

How long is a piece of string!!!!

I have heard of people buying 800 / 1000 / 2000 cigarettes in Spain and driving back to the uk. They get stopped in France and they get the lot taken off them by the French!!! Why?? Theres no law against it. We're all in the EU, and the cigarettes are tax paid.

Similarly as I said, there are people being stopped at Dover with a van load of cigarettes. Now afaik there is no law against it, but the government of course are not happy about the tax they loose! If people go back with a 1000 by plane, its OK! 

So is it _legal_? As far as I know there is no law against it. Is it _allowed_? Thats another question.


Edit:
Ahh ... here you go, clarification .... I think.
It mustn't be commercial, and you must be bringing them yourself 
http://customs.hmrc.gov.uk/channels...ent&id=HMCE_PROD_010221&propertyType=document


----------



## chris(madrid)

Stravinsky said:


> Why?? Theres no law against it. We're all in the EU, and the cigarettes are tax paid.


Tax (as in VAT) yes - excise duty NO! - the excise on Alcohol and tobacco is NOT afaik covered under Schengen treaties. 

The wording iirc state summat like "for personal immediate use".


----------



## Stravinsky

chris(madrid) said:


> Tax (as in VAT) yes - excise duty NO! - the excise on Alcohol and tobacco is NOT afaik covered under Schengen treaties.
> 
> The wording iirc state summat like "for personal immediate use".


I've outlined the rules in the link above

The whole thing is still a mute point tbh and in reality there doesn't seem to be consistency. Hence buying frenzies at the French channel ports by Brits who go back with van loads. Customs historically only seem to take an interest in those that are doing it for a living. They have learned to pick on frequent vehicles or travellers, some of which just go back and fore on the ferries numerous times a day!


----------

